# Probleme in Stronghold Crusader @1440p



## Coldhardt (1. September 2013)

Hi, ich hab jetzt seit längerer Zeit mal wieder Stronghold Crusader installiert, und den HD-Patch gleich drübergebügelt, weil die Standartauflösung auf einem 27"-Monitor doch etwas seltsam wirkt .

Nun gibt es aber ein bzw. zwei Probleme: Die untere Leiste (mit den Gebäuden etc.) verschwimmt bzw. flimmert, wenn man den Mauszeiger von ihr runternimmt.
Ich hab per Treiber schon AA, AF etc. zugeschaltet, aber das hat nix gebracht.

Hier mal ein paar Bilder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So sollte es aussehen (und tut es auch, wenn man die Maus auf die Leiste bewegt):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Weiß jemand dazu eine Lösung?

LG
Coldhardt


----------



## Bunny_Joe (1. September 2013)

Hast du versucht mal Stronghold im Kompatibilitätsmodus auszuführen?


----------



## Coldhardt (1. September 2013)

Grade ausprobiert, bringt aber nix


----------



## Coldhardt (4. September 2013)

Kennt dafür echt keiner die Lösung?


----------



## Coldhardt (9. September 2013)

---Push---


----------



## Coldhardt (12. September 2013)

Bilder hinzugefügt.


----------



## Coldhardt (15. September 2013)

---Push---


----------



## Coldhardt (18. September 2013)

Kennt denn wirklich kein anderer Forumuser das Problem?


----------



## Coldhardt (27. September 2013)

Gibt's doch nicht, dass mir da keiner helfen kann


----------



## Coldhardt (30. September 2013)

Eine Lösung hat echt keiner?


----------



## Coldhardt (13. Oktober 2013)

---Push---


----------



## Coldhardt (24. Oktober 2013)

Hat immer noch keiner eine Idee für die Lösung dieses Problems?


----------



## machero (25. Oktober 2013)

Vielleicht ist dein PC einfach zu stark für das Spiel?

Das nenn ich mal `overpowered` für son altes Game


----------



## Coldhardt (26. Oktober 2013)

machero schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist dein PC einfach zu stark für das Spiel?
> 
> Das nenn ich mal `overpowered` für son altes Game



Sehr hilfreich, danke


----------



## Coldhardt (9. November 2013)

Hat immer noch keiner einen hilfreichen Vorschlag?


----------



## Coldhardt (16. Juli 2014)

Für alle dies interessiert bzw. das selbe Problem haben, hier ist die Lösung: Der HD-Patch ist nicht mit der der Crusaderversion aus der Stronghold Collection kompatibel, also muss man das Spiel einzeln gekauft haben.


----------



## suzukini (8. August 2014)

Stell deine Auflösung runter.
Hätte das selbe Problem und habe die auflösung dann Stufenweise runtergestellt und dann gings.


----------

